# Gran Turismo 6 on PS4 may eventually become Gran Turismo 7



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 6 on PS4 may eventually become Gran Turismo 7*

Some thought it a strange choice that Polyphony’s Gran Turismo 6 is a PS3 game instead of a PS4 launch title. However, it looks as though a PS4 version is very much on the cards – it just might end up turning into Gran Turismo 7.










Joystiq reports that Polyphony boss Kazunori Yamauchi made the comments at a gamescom panel. Still, it’s early days on this one. Yamauchi did say that by the time a PS4 version of the game comes around it could have evolved into Gran Turismo 7. However he also added that he didn’t know if the “vision” of Gran Turismo 6 would carry over into the hypthetical Gran Turismo 7. So, it’s all hypothetical at present. What we can take from this is what we already knew – there will be a Gran Turismo in some guise on PS4 in the future. 

Gran Turismo 6 will be available on PS3 on December 6, just in time for Christmas.

Source: VG24/7


----------

